# "Future" Enterprise D WIP



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Guys, 
Just thought i'd share some progress pics of my build up of the Refit Enterprise-D from ST-TNG "All Good Things".

http://s938.photobucket.com/albums/ad225/gomer_au/AGT Enterprise/

Please feel free to leave any feedback, positive or negative, to help me improve my modeling skills.

Also feel free to visit my previous build up of the Enterprise-D

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=293870

John


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

Looking good if it turns out half as good as your other enterprise-D I'm sure you'll be happy with it can i ask what color yellow you used on the deflector it looks spot on to my eye.


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

I've loved this design since I first saw it. Good job, I'm looking forward to more pictures as you progress.


----------



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

holt32 said:


> Looking good if it turns out half as good as your other enterprise-D I'm sure you'll be happy with it can i ask what color yellow you used on the deflector it looks spot on to my eye.


For the color of the deflector, i basically took a reference photo to the local Hardware store, held it against the color chips and got a sample pot of the closest color i could find. The color is "Mexican Standoff" by Dulux Australia. A bit of cheating but it is a hell of a lot better than my previous attempts to mix the color myself....

if anyone wants a copy of the color chip please visit the link below and search - Mexican Standoff
http://www.dulux.com.au/colour/colour-wall


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks great. Almost my second favorite Trek ship! (D and the K-BOP). I also love your Enterprise D build as well.


----------



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys, time for a quick update. 

I have been rather busy lately due to work and family commitments and have only managed to complete the upper saucer section thus far.


































http://s938.photobucket.com/albums/ad225/gomer_au/AGT Enterprise/

John


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update! It's looking good!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice.

Which conversion set are you using?


----------



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

It's The conversion kit from Starcraft Models


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^
Thanks.
Your colors look good.
As was said on one of your links, I'd suggest that you dullcoat.

If you like the little gloss hits, one option is to dull panels, like you did for colors.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks club, i was actually planning on dullcoating it after the entire model is completed, though i do like your suggestion about gloss hits........... i do have to say however, that i think that a full gloss gives the model a kind of showroom car look....


----------



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

Time for some pics of the final product.










































And with her "younger" self.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very cool!:thumbsup:
Always liked the Future Enterprise look!
-Jim


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice. I also always like the future Enterprise D. It just balances better with the three nacelles against that big saucer.

Wonderful work.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That looks just great. Fantastic work! I too always loved that version of the Enterprise. I just wished it had more screen time.


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

wonderful work !!!


----------



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

Couldn't help myself


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

WOW! 

Great looking build! That is the best version of that ship IMHO.

I'll be using your pics for reference, for sure!


----------



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> WOW!
> 
> Great looking build! That is the best version of that ship IMHO.
> 
> I'll be using your pics for reference, for sure!


It would be an Honor.......... but if its going to be used as reference, id have to suggest that the certain elements be ignored, such as the extra lifeboat hatches i added to the new section of engineering hull & back of the saucer, And the 3 transport emitters that were added on and next to the "Mega Phaser"............i felt that logically the ship needed these to seem more realistic as the ships crew compliment would have increased to fill the new sections & that the transporter system would not function properly if a giant cannon was built over the top of 3 emitters.

John.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

run_forrest_run said:


> It would be an Honor.......... but if its going to be used as reference, id have to suggest that the certain elements be ignored, such as the extra lifeboat hatches i added to the new section of engineering hull & back of the saucer, And the 3 transport emitters that were added on and next to the "Mega Phaser"............i felt that logically the ship needed these to seem more realistic as the ships crew compliment would have increased to fill the new sections & that the transporter system would not function properly if a giant cannon was built over the top of 3 emitters.


Gotcha!


----------

